# New Rod Company



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Anybody heard about a new rod company inthe Houston area?


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Silverfox1 said:


> Anybody heard about a new rod company inthe Houston area?


Yeah, it's called "Every guy who walks into the rodbuilding section of FTU" 
:slimer: :cheers:


----------



## twisted nature (Jan 26, 2010)

HEY!!!! I resemble that remark.........:texasflag


----------



## CJDuncan (Oct 4, 2010)

CoastalBent said:


> Yeah, it's called "Every guy who walks into the rodbuilding section of FTU"
> :slimer: :cheers:


That is entirely untrue! I have heard that some women are into it, too! I think this is a myth, much like women who like guys for their sense of humor, but that's just one guy's opinion.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I hear it is a woman who started it.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Dennis Ball has returned


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Charlies Custom Rods said:


> Dennis Ball has returned


 tell me more, can be nothing but bad news


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I HOPE NOT, MAY HAVE FOUND ANOTHER SUCKER


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

titeline fishing rods. yes it is a woman owner kim smith. really nice rod at a affordable price. checked them out at the boat show.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Does anyone know how to contact her?


----------



## Titeline Fishing Rods (Jul 19, 2011)

Kim Smith at Titeline fishing rods.

281-970-1645


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

From what I seen, they are solid rods, My nephew got a few from Kim's husband I believe and we put them to the test with 50 plus Reds in a trip we made 3 weeks back. I like what I see, and they have them priced affordable. I know there probably are several variations in the Rods they offer such as Recoil,grips etc. 

Brad


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

heres the link
http://www.titelinefishingrods.com/default.htm


----------



## Titeline Fishing Rods (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you tank. We're actually in the process of building the site at this time. Sorry for the poor graphics and grammer..lol...We didn't expect the overwhelming response to the rods in such a short time so the site is a few weeks behind.It will be completed next week.

Thank you
Kim Smith


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

no problem kim, you guys do have some really nice rods!!


----------

